
Ask HN: Learn Python the hardway not free anymore? - giis
I used to recommend https:&#x2F;&#x2F;learnpythonthehardway.org to my friends who are interested in Learning Python.  Today, I came across the site and it doesn&#x27;t have free HTML read-online option anymore.<p>If I&#x27;m not wrong, Paid version provides videos, pdf while free version allows you to read content online. Is that changed recently?
======
mpcovcd
Its hidden as a "free sample":
[https://learnpythonthehardway.org/python3/](https://learnpythonthehardway.org/python3/)

~~~
giis
I didn't notice that, thanks

